# Odd sidewalk question



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Okay, so I've had my haunt planned since december, and now the town has decided to make sidewalks. which means less haunt space. What bothers me is Suffolk County is KNOWN for not having sidewalks, im also sad because i will have to shovel a sidewalk now when it snows. HAHAH

SO heres my question, should i see this as a blessing or burden... Because i live on a main road and not as many people as i would like go TOTing on my road, Will this bring up my number of TOTs?? or will it just steal my haunting space??Im just looking for opinion here


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm guessing they are putting in sidewalks because they are planning on the town /village growth...or would like more people to come into the town and sidewalks make that easy for them to shop

burden...lose space and they will prob raise taxes
blessing ...it may bring in more TOTers , easier access and they won't get hit by cars


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

NOT COOL!!! where am i supposed to get my new corpses ... ya know i cant store last years forever LMFAOO... and i live on the useless part of town but yes they're trying to make it more of a village


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

sidewalk = more tots its basic physics.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I agree with Lotus. If it has any effect on numbers at all, I think it'll bump them up.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Where I live, the street in front of my house is very busy. Now, I don't live in a bustling metropolis, but the street is a main route directly from Canada and Vermont. Without the sidewalks, I don't think we would even have any TOTers. I think it will help. Good luck and Happy Haunting!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

On our street the other side has a sidewalk all the way down, ours for some strange reason does not (except for about 4 hours in the middle of the stretch, weird I know). I love though that we have a larger yard for that reason, but I always wish there was a sidewalk so people could walk by and see the house easier.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

You can use the sidewalk to advantage, make your cemetery a more formal one along the edge, clean fence line, formal columns etc


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

EMU said:


> What bothers me is Suffolk County is KNOWN for not having sidewalks


I grew up in suffolk county, good point i dont recall sidewalks.

I think they are good though for the toters, especially if u live on a semi busy street. It will let more parents walk them down there to ur haunt verus the ones who dont want the kids in the street.

and whats this about shoveling the sidewalk when it snows. wait, the town will probaly have those cool little sidewalk plows that fly down the sidewalk and toss the snow back up in ur driveway. You'll get to re-shovel the driveway too now.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Sidewalk is absolutely in your favor as far as TOTers are concerned. Shovelling in winter is a pain, but whatchagunnado? Besides, a sidewalk shouldn't take up too much room, right? That is, unless you have a tiny yard, then you'll just have to decorate your roof.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I like sidewalks this year we are going to make it part of the haunt. We sit on the corner of the alley and the street so the pillar will be in the grass between the sidewalk and the street making the sidewalk an entrance. It will definitely add to your numbers parents will feel much better. I just hope for your sake it will be done by Halloween we all know how slow this stuff can be.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

SWEET!!! scareshack is a fellow LIer ... LI SUCKS ... the most un-eventful place ... lol


and slightlymad ... theyre going to have it done by then hopefully if not next year is fine, but i had spoken to the town supervisor ... he said they SHOULD be done ... but who knows ... i just dont want to be left with steel rods everywhere when it comes time ...


----------

